# Chickens losing feathers?



## Honeybunnfarms (Jul 14, 2020)

A friend of mine has chickens so I don't know everything about them but her chickens are losing feathers, even the rooster? She says she's treating for mites that wild birds brought in. She lets them roam frequently and gives scratch grain every morning. I think she gives them oyster shells or calcium or something every now and again too? Anyway, I don't really know much about chickens but I thought I'd see if I could help her out with this post. I also included a picture of one of the bald spots on the rooster (It's the only picture I have and it is one of the spots that concerned me the most). If anyone knows what might be going on that would be great, thank you!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Oy, that looks painful. Looks like some kind of mites or lice or something. I use the premetherin dust in my coop and goat pen and thankfully that keeps the bugs away. May have to get one that you can sprinkle on the chick itself, which I've read about, but haven't done.


----------



## Honeybunnfarms (Jul 14, 2020)

friesian49 said:


> Oy, that looks painful. Looks like some kind of mites or lice or something. I use the premetherin dust in my coop and goat pen and thankfully that keeps the bugs away. May have to get one that you can sprinkle on the chick itself, which I've read about, but haven't done.


I also just found out that the hen has been picking the feathers off him and herself and now he’s picking feathers too. So it could be both?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

If they are picking feathers, they either have mites, are bored, or are protein deficient, or any combination of the three. Scratch grains are a treat, not a food food source. They need an actual feed.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I'd give lots of vit c, some garlic, probiotics and protein while treating. Is the photo under the roo's tail feathers/vent area? Bare skin on poultry can sunburn. Stabilize the diet and the rest may take care of itself. Soothing topicals may help but that looks like pretty angry, sore skin...


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I agree that it looks like it was pecked clean- either by himself or a flock mate. As Rancho Draco said a protein deficiency, or boredom are likely. Treating for mites could help too. Get a good feed in them and I bet they’ll improve.


----------



## Honeybunnfarms (Jul 14, 2020)

I let her know! Thank you for all your suggestions, I think she’s going to try some of these things!


----------

